# Suggest a AIO Printer within 8k



## shantam2005 (Apr 15, 2015)

Recently, my Officejet 4255 conked off after 9 years (Serviced just once) and I am looking for a new Inkjet AIO. Please suggest me a good printer. I will be printing around 5-10 Black pages everyday and approximately 1 colour page per week. Main concern for me is Printing Costs. I am inclined towards CISS but am confused between factory fitted ones or aftermarket ones. Please suggest.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Canon MP 287 with CISS Ink tank MFP -6100.


----------



## shantam2005 (Apr 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Canon MP 287 with CISS Ink tank MFP -6100.



Are you using this printer? If yes, since when? What has been the average cost per print for you? Any difficulties or limitations of this model?


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm using this model since 2 years... In 2 years of extensive no-restriction usage for me and my students, I've only spent on one color cartridge (Rs. 1700) and ink bottles (about Rs. 1200 for 4 total). And it costed Rs. 6500 to me, but in market its cheaper now.

I printed A4 and 4x6 photos, color documents, etc, etc... Purchased only one additional set of inks, and refilled occasionally. And still, a lot of ink is left inside it.
My review is given below and its working great for me, because the costs are so less, they're almost not noticed.

*www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/181...-mp287s-accessory-esyink-ink-tank-system.html

For me, I think if it becomes scrap the next day, I would say it has done a damn good job.


----------

